# Best Vent Clip Mount for Phones??



## Diesel Up

OK, it's not hi-tech technology but I find it indispensable to how I use my phone, Uber app and my own GPS app in my car: The Humble Vent Clip Mount for Mobile Phones.

I had one that worked well but was cheap and broke after a few weeks. I tried a suction mount but was not satisfied or comfortable with that "solution." I have felt modestly crippled by my lack of a vent clip mobile phone mount.

I recently ordered some Bell & Howell vent clp mounts from a TV ad but I was wondering if anyone had found a truly awesome quality vent clip mount that has excellent quality and gets the job done--and will not break in a few weeks.


----------



## DHJ

Kenu Airframe http://www.kenu.com/products/airframe or the Airframe+ if you have an iPhone 6 Plus or larger Android. I have 2 and they are nearly indestructible.


----------



## Casandria

We have 2 of these. I didn't want something blocking air on the vent and who really uses their CD player these days? You can actually still get one to play with this in, just hard to swap them out:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPMNNUO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DHJ

Original Poster asked specifically for a vent solution.


----------



## Casandria

He also tried a suction mount, but wasn't happy so I thought I'd toss out another option that he may not even be aware exists.


----------



## Jeeves

I like the vent holder. They fit all size phones, come on and off really easy and in summer keep the phone cool. I also like the phone less visible to other cars. The one lyft gave me works great, it's similar to this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J9Z0L42/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## rtaatl

I have this one:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bracket...lack/7502155.p?id=1219276502656&skuId=7502155

Works well since it's magnetized and you don't have to look like an Uber idiot anymore with the phone in the window..lol


----------



## Pedruber

Velcro folks, velcro - think outside the box...


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P053YQ2/?tag=ubne0c-20

I've got two similar to this, I really like them. They can work for any phone, just a small/thin magnet on the back of the phone. The magnet has no effect on the phone.


----------



## Backdash

Velcro is not an "outside the box" solution unless your thinking in a really, really tiny box.
Sure its a great idea if you cant find/think of a better way to solve the problem. As in HOLY STICKY STUFF BATMAN!!! VELCRO!!

Yea velcro, because nobody has built a better solution for mounting a phone in a car.


----------



## Pedruber

For the purpose of what we do, I have not found a better one for the prius.

You judge w/o seeing or asking, are not open minded and come across as a know it all.


----------



## Casandria

Um, doesn't velcro require some sort of adhesive? I don't want to damage my car or my phone by attaching velcro to it. The Command kind isn't strong enough to hold so the only other option would be the kind that would leave behind residue or possibly damage the interior when you remove it. $17 on Amazon and I have a damage free solution to my problem that will continue to serve me in the future as San Antonio is hands free now.


----------



## Pedruber

It does and is included with the type I used. On the phone it's attached to a metal case I, on the car it's a piece about 1/2" wide x 1" tall and stuck onto a plastic piece on my dash which if need be I can replace but it should come off with ease. I'll know exactly once I replace the dash one with a black version to match the dash color, right now it's beige as that's what I had. The phone ends up within reach when my right hand is in the 4 o'clock position on my steering wheel and is the easiest thing I've found for easy on / off as there's no clamp to deal with. The charging port on the bottom of my S5 is also ideal in that the Prius has a cig lighter port just under the console. Puts the phone in a location where it's not easily seen from outside the car yet viewable to those in the back seat and to me without moving my head. This will likely not work for everyone but for the Prius, I have a 2010 one, it's works great. A couple of pax have asked me what kind of holder it is and after explaining this, and them seeing it, it's definitely a case of simpler is better.


----------



## Casandria

I'm glad you found something that works for you, but it wouldn't work for me in either of our cars and assuming that it would work for everyone is hardly fair.


----------



## Backdash

Right, like I said "Sure its a great idea if you cant find/think of a better way to solve the problem." 
You're also right about me coming off like a know it all. I should have been less judgemental, Sorry...

The point I was trying to make was that with so many purpose made options available choosing to use velcro to mount a phone in a car would be the choice of an 8 year old. If you're content thats all that matters, glad it works for you.


----------



## Pedruber

I didn't say it is for everyone. So far I've made it work on my prius, lx470, ls430 and t100.

This is a forum & a place where one comes to exchange ideas, whether they be those of an 8 year old child or not is really not important. What's of value is that everyone should feel welcome to post their insights on subject matter which may bebefit others. 

It's the best solution for me.


----------



## SCdave

Diesel Up said:


> OK, it's not hi-tech technology but I find it indispensable to how I use my phone, Uber app and my own GPS app in my car: The Humble Vent Clip Mount for Mobile Phones.
> 
> I had one that worked well but was cheap and broke after a few weeks. I tried a suction mount but was not satisfied or comfortable with that "solution." I have felt modestly crippled by my lack of a vent clip mobile phone mount.
> 
> I recently ordered some Bell & Howell vent clp mounts from a TV ad but I was wondering if anyone had found a truly awesome quality vent clip mount that has excellent quality and gets the job done--and will not break in a few weeks.


Kenu Airframe has worked for me. The regular size for up to about a 5" screen (depends on model. My 5.4" just squeaks in. ). They have the Airframe+ for the large phones like iphone6+.

Yes, it can block one air vent but like someone else said, it keeps phone cool. Also where it mounts on my vent, it also keeps phone out of direct sunlight. When I use heater (not often), I just close the vent I have my airframe on.

Thickness of your vent is also important. I have very thick vents so they are stable. Some car models have thin(ner) vents so something to think about re stability and also possibly breaking a thin vent.

I used the Suction Type for awhile and the line of sight is better then the Vent type, but I'm used to it now and I like the small size, that it is very easy to remove the phone or both Phone & Vent Clip together at the same time.

Can easily use in Portrait or rotate 90% for Landscape mode. I've had two Kenu Airframe for 1 year with no problems. Will likely get the Airframe+. But all personal preference.


----------



## Millio007

I use this pretty good and can place at an angle+ rotate have a lg g3 which is 5.5inch http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KVJAZV4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Houdini5150

Koomus cd mount


----------



## SCdave

Millio007 said:


> I use this pretty good and can place at an angle+ rotate have a lg g3 which is 5.5inch http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KVJAZV4/?tag=ubne0c-20


I'm not saying one type of Air Vent model is better than another. So many different cars and personnel preference.

But one thing to really consider with Air Vent types is 
1) Thickness/Stability of Vent in your car
2) Size of your phone/weight
3) Length of Vent Post/Clip

The Airframe is relatively short for the post/clip. This one is longer. I can't say what the rigidity is but everything being equal, the heavier/larger the phone and the longer the rear post/clip, the "more" potential for Vibration/moving around of the phone. For one setup it could be perfect while for someone else it could be bouncing a bit.

If you aren't sure, you can purchase at a brick 'n mortar store near home or online with a good return policy just in case.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Casandria said:


> We have 2 of these. I didn't want something blocking air on the vent and who really uses their CD player these days? You can actually still get one to play with this in, just hard to swap them out:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPMNNUO/?tag=ubne0c-20


I did not know these existed until I read your post a few days ago and got one for both my cars. I am horrible with directions and can't go anywhere without my gps. I love it how it doesn't block my windshield and its easy to put my phone on it. I love it!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Btw! I needed some advice. I received this mount from lyft way back and I used the adhesive thing on my dash now its stuck. Does anyone know how to get rid of it?


----------



## driveLA

I just got some cheap vent clip one I came across at cvs. 

I don't like the window suction ones cuz they obstruct the view u


----------



## Casandria

Monica rodriguez said:


> Btw! I needed some advice. I received this mount from lyft way back and I used the adhesive thing on my dash now its stuck. Does anyone know how to get rid of it?


If it's on glass, then acetone will do the trick. Anything else, use Goo Gone.


----------



## cybertec69

This is what I use, it helps if you use a tpu case on your phone, if you don't use a tpu case on your phone it also comes with a metal plate to stick on your phone, this thing is so strong it holds my LG G Pad 8.3" tablet with no issues, it never moves no matter how bumpy the roads are.

www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HUIL310


----------



## Dan Uphoff

I have a magnetic mount that is adhesived onto my dash, and a stip on the back of my phone case, so it just attaches, so i just hold it up and go.


----------



## cybertec69

Dan Uphoff said:


> I have a magnetic mount that is adhesived onto my dash, and a stip on the back of my phone case, so it just attaches, so i just hold it up and go.


I try to stay away from adhesives attached to my dashboard, they also lose their grip over time.


----------



## Dan Uphoff

I normally do to, but this thing is not big, its a flat piece about 2 inches long by 1 wide, i put it right in the center of my dash, and it fits perfectly and works great, ive hit hard bumps and it never falls.


----------



## Dan Uphoff

Well i cant seem to post links. but this is it. Its one of the highest rated mounts out there right now, i love it. its just a tiny lil thing and the adhesive should not wear out as fast as some of the heavier mounts. 
*magicMOUNT surface*
Magnetic Mount for Mobile Devices
Part Number: MAGFM


----------



## Dan Uphoff

At least i can post images.


----------



## cybertec69

Dan Uphoff said:


> I normally do to, but this thing is not big, its a flat piece about 2 inches long by 1 wide, i put it right in the center of my dash, and it fits perfectly and works great, ive hit hard bumps and it never falls.


Come and drive here in nyc, that thing will not last one week, LOL.


----------



## Dan Uphoff

I live in the pacific north west, the pot holes in portland are nearly as bad as nyc since the city refuses to fix the roads, and its still on. Read the reviews on a item before you say it will fall, because no one ive read has had issues with them falling, why its highly rated.


----------



## cybertec69

When people post stating potholes in Portland are almost as bad as in nyc, they have never driven here 24/7, LOL.


----------



## Dan Uphoff

When ive bent 3 rims in portland in under a year i would say they are almost as bad, seriously does this need to be a pissing match? lol. My dicks bigger than ur dick type of thing  Its getting worse in portland because the city is so damn corrupt they are not spending any money to do anything on the roads.


----------



## Casandria

I'm not going to get into the cock fight, but San Antonio has awful roads. Even the highways have potholes and at night, they're hard to avoid. The speed bumps are downright maniacal and the going over them faster thing doesn't apply to these. The magnetic mount I have that goes into the CD player has never lost its hold yet unless the magnet has slid. I keep it in the outer rubber skin of my otterbox so it slides around when it isn't attached to the mount, but when both sides are where they're supposed to be, they're like Lovebugs.


----------



## Guest

Casandria said:


> cock fight,





Casandria said:


> the outer rubber skin





Casandria said:


> of my otterbox





Casandria said:


> so it slides around





Casandria said:


> when it isn't attached





Casandria said:


> but when both sides are where they're supposed to be,





Casandria said:


> like Lovebugs.


Excellent!


----------



## Casandria

I'm glad someone got it


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Casandria said:


> If it's on glass, then acetone will do the trick. Anything else, use Goo Gone.


I'll try Goo Gone.

Thanks!!


----------



## Montgomery

I've gone through a number of phone holders so here is my take on vent mounts.
The key for me with the vent mounts is to get one with what I would call a "kickstand"--for lack of a better word. That way the phone is supported by more than just the vent-clips. When I was first getting them I tried different ones all without a kickstand and sure enough when hitting bad roads the weight of the phone was either too much that that the holder would fall out or there wasn't any stability when holding the phone. The phone would just bounce up and down with the vent that made it unusable.

Then I started ordering the very cheap couple of dollar ones with the kickstand and it was a world of difference. The problem of course was that because they were so cheap, the springs and gears that held the phone would eventually crap out. I went through two in a few months and my third one was the charm because it has held out for over a year. I don't use it on the car I use for rideshare because It doesn't work for me where the vents are located, but I have it on my other car still going strong.

This is an example of what I'm talking about, the "kickstand" is what you see directly below the vent clips:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZJOQ8C/?tag=ubne0c-20

For my rideshare car I"ve been using the koomus CD slot one and it has worked great, at first I didn't think it would hold my phone since I have it on a hardcore case but never had an issue no matter how rough the roads were.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JP0RTB4/?tag=ubne0c-20

But now I'm trying a dash suction type one because the CD slot one did obstruct a bit of my car's built in screen that controls the radio and back up camera image.

I haven't put it to the a real test yet but I installed it today. This weekend will be its test. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FZ5J8IA/?tag=ubne0c-20

Hope this helps.


----------



## elelegido

Diesel Up said:


> OK, it's not hi-tech technology but I find it indispensable to how I use my phone, Uber app and my own GPS app in my car: The Humble Vent Clip Mount for Mobile Phones.
> 
> I had one that worked well but was cheap and broke after a few weeks. I tried a suction mount but was not satisfied or comfortable with that "solution." I have felt modestly crippled by my lack of a vent clip mobile phone mount.
> 
> I recently ordered some Bell & Howell vent clp mounts from a TV ad but I was wondering if anyone had found a truly awesome quality vent clip mount that has excellent quality and gets the job done--and will not break in a few weeks.


You're not a real Uber driver unless you have a huge phone seated in a suction cup mount, stuck to your windshield directly in front of your face. The phone must block as much view of the road ahead as possible.


----------



## uberwhip

i second the magic mount, best phone mount i have every had, i have 3 now, use 2 for ubering 

google scosche magic-mount


----------



## HR_tdi

I use the Niteize steelie with my iPhone 5s, with a CaseArmy clear case. Both from Amazon for $25 total. Magnet is really strong, it installs in minutes and is out of the way when you're not doing Uber.


----------



## ArmenD

Ramkon Air vent


----------

